# Cinema connection kit - want wired not wireless



## AZ_Engineer (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been reading here all afternoon and from what I've learned;
1) Directv wants everyone to use the Cinema connection kit.
2) The kit is wifi only, seems crazy, as wifi is much slower than wired.
3) I have gigabit ethernet to my cabinet. I currently use two HR22s connected via ethernet. I have whole home running but it's become shaky.
4) I've read that with the HR34 you don't really need the CCK, but I've also read from some that it's not as robust as with the CCK. 

I think what I want is a wired CCK and not a wireless. Is there such a device?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe that this is the latest "Wired" connection.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...CA-II-Ethernet-to-Coax-Adapter-DECA--(DCA2SR0)

This is a link to the manual for the CCK-W
http://manuals.solidsignal.com/Connection_Kit_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes there is a CCK that isn't WiFi, but it only comes from the installer, and not from the DirecTV website, or the self installed.
Now just because you have a WCCK, since it also has an ethernet jack, there's no reason it can be hardwired.

You may have a nice/great "gigabit ethernet", since the receivers are 100 Mb/s, you can't use it.
I've using the WiFi DECA and it has "more than enough" bandwidth for what it does.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

AZ_Engineer said:


> I've been reading here all afternoon and from what I've learned;
> 
> 2) The kit is wifi only, seems crazy, as wifi is much slower than wired.
> 
> I think what I want is a wired CCK and not a wireless. Is there such a device?


Tech's bring out wired CCK's or Wireless. DirecTv ships out Wireless to customers.

The Wireless CCK can be used either way. An Engineer shouldn't have problems reading.


----------



## AZ_Engineer (Nov 14, 2007)

samrs said:


> Tech's bring out wired CCK's or Wireless. DirecTv ships out Wireless to customers.
> 
> The Wireless CCK can be used either way. An Engineer shouldn't have problems reading.


I am assuming the the internet is used also for streaming content on demand. is this not the case?


----------



## AZ_Engineer (Nov 14, 2007)

samrs said:


> Tech's bring out wired CCK's or Wireless. DirecTv ships out Wireless to customers.
> 
> The Wireless CCK can be used either way. An Engineer shouldn't have problems reading.


I've read lots about the wireless CCK and it does not have ethernet in. Many posts about this and the pictures of the wireless CCK show no ethernet in. Also the video they have says wireless only.

Can you point me to something that says wireless and wired both with the wifi CCK?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There isn't anything in the manual for this, but "it works".


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been using my WCCK in wired mode for several months. It works fine.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

AZ_Engineer said:


> I've read lots about the wireless CCK and it does not have ethernet in. Many posts about this and the pictures of the wireless CCK show no ethernet in. Also the video they have says wireless only.
> 
> Can you point me to something that says wireless and wired both with the wifi CCK?


You can read through this

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/WDCCC_First_Look.pdf

Or this

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193851

Or just take my word.

*Many posts about this and the pictures of the wireless CCK show no ethernet in.*

Some things are two way. Like streets.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

AZ_Engineer said:


> I am assuming the the internet is used also for streaming content on demand. is this not the case?


Not really....

DirecTV doesn't actually "stream" content like Netlfix and some others do.....DirecTV downloads it's content to your DVR for you to watch "later"

Now...if your internet gives you a good solid stream of data at 6mbps or greater, "later" for you may only few a few minutes if you're recording HD content.

I start an on-demand recording, go to the kitchen to pour myself a cold drink, and when I get back...I'm good to go. (Running 20mbps service and feeding my DVR via my wifi).


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The "new" (but based on an old idea) wired CCK installed by the technicians is actually just a receiver DECA II with a power supply arrangement shown here;

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29554&d=1341827331

However, if you want the older wired CCK purposely made for that function (BB1MR0-01), though no longer in production, may still be located for cheap at places such as e-bay here;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-DEC...ennas_Dishes&hash=item231f73372b#ht_862wt_722


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

since your on the subject on the cckw. just wondering, if two neigbors both have directv with mrv. (with permission from the neigbor of course) is it possible to connect one persons system using the cckw to the neigbors network and pull the recordings off the neigbors hdvr?

or to make it simple. same question but both people connected to the same swm system.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> The "new" (but based on an old idea) wired CCK installed by the technicians is actually just a receiver DECA II with a power supply arrangement shown here;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29554&d=1341827331
> 
> ...


or this 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n-Kit-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

viclovr said:


> or this
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...n-Kit-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


Or this?

*"Our Price: $47.99"* vs. $12.99 from the e-bay link?

For purposes of illustration perhaps, but not for purchase ... :nono2:

I like Solid Signal for their product line and other work they do, but their pricing is for the birds on many items at times.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Or this?
> 
> *"Our Price: $47.99"* vs. $12.99 from the e-bay link?
> 
> ...


its an option

as a side note, personally i would recommend the cck over the deca. id rather use something purposely built for the job.
but nothin wrong using the deca if thats what u prefer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

In response to post 12: Against TOS.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have one of the old wired CCK's that is brand new and never used. I switched from unsupported MRV using my wired Ethernet to supported MRV when I installed my HR34. Since the HR34 can act as a CCK I no longer need the wired CCK that I bought. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mrhowes (Aug 31, 2007)

If I understand correctly, the CCK is not a requirement for Whole Home DVR setup. The CCK is only for internet based content (ON-Demand, Pandora, etc). So, that being said, the wireless / wired debate comes down to this. You may have 1000/Mbit/s (Gigabit) wired or even 100Mbit/s wired, and 802.11G wireless (at best 50Mbit/s), if your internet connection is slower than any of the above, both wired and wireless should (given a good wireless signal) perform equally. i.e., if you have 20 Mbit/s internet coming into your house, that is the fastest you can operate, when it comes to the CCK. When it comes to the internet, you can only operate as fast as the slowest portion of you network connection. Now if you were accessing ONLY content inside your home network, NOT on the internet, then the wireless/wired debate is more important.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mrhowes said:


> If I understand correctly, the CCK is not a requirement for Whole Home DVR setup. The CCK is only for internet based content (ON-Demand, Pandora, etc). So, that being said, the wireless / wired debate comes down to this. You may have 1000/Mbit/s (Gigabit) wired or even 100Mbit/s wired, and 802.11G wireless (at best 50Mbit/s), if your internet connection is slower than any of the above, both wired and wireless should (given a good wireless signal) perform equally. i.e., if you have 20 Mbit/s internet coming into your house, that is the fastest you can operate, when it comes to the CCK. When it comes to the internet, you can only operate as fast as the slowest portion of you network connection. * Now if you were accessing ONLY content inside your home network, NOT on the internet, then the wireless/wired debate is more important.*


And even then it might be questionable, as I use a WiFi G for DirecTV2PC OTA HD recordings without issues.


----------

